

Procrastination Hack: change and to or - philbo
http://sivers.org/andor

======
smoyer
hmmmm ... the car in front of me stops suddenly and I'm following a bit too
close.

"Slam on the brakes AND swerve into the empty lane to my right"

Let's change that per the advice given in linked article ...

"Slam on the brakes OR swerve into the empty lane to my right"

If I choose the first, I'm not going to get stopped in time, but swerving
without braking means I still clip the rear corner of that car due to inertia.

I think the core advice is sound ... make sure the tasks you call dependencies
really should be blocking your goal. But there are times when you really just
need to get your butt in gear as soon as possible. Yes, it's still better to
do one thing at a time but the real issue is identifying those tasks which
really are time critical.

